# turning on my xmas lights with my droid 3 n touchpad



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

I shot this video on my droid 3 but also put the app on my touchpad with xron on it. Its a video of turning on and off my xmas lights at my house. Done this the past 2 years just finally getting around to putting it on the web














enjoy!


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Whats the big deal. My Chinese hipad is working as a Paper Weight, Door stopper and a Cutting board, Can your TP does all of it LOL, Just kidding. Good Video!


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

What's the app?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Canary2323 said:


> What's the app?


the app is called autom8 just google search it its not really in the market i dont think. i found it online, you also need x10 lighting system setup in your house its pretty simple to setup, but with it i can control any light in my entire house, including the switch my xmas lights are on







main things you need for this in general is the x10 activehome pro x10 (cm15a) server which you plug into your computer via usb. than you get the x10 light module which looks like this (http://compare.ebay.com/like/330378325035?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar) than you just follow the steps after installing the main server, and the light module (wherever you want to control whichever lights in your house you want access to. Than just google autom8 for the autom8 server (to install on computer, and autom8 apk for the tablet/phone, free compared to however much the apps in the market cost you.

Sorry for the long explanation but wanted to make sure i didnt miss anything.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

That's pretty sweet. Nice job.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i always wanted to do this, very nice. even thought i have the time and money and "know-how" i probably still wont do it


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i always wanted to do this, very nice. even thought i have the time and money and "know-how" i probably still wont do it


yeah its def a novelty to have, i mean i use it year round for all the lights in my house, just thought id put a video up of the access to the xmas lights, which is nice bc i can see with my wireless ip camera in the house if i left a light on i can turn it off with the program, and if it gets late and im not home and i dont trust one of those crummy timer systems to work,i can just turn on and off my xmas lights from anywhere in the world


----------

